# We Pick Up The Outback On Friday!



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

We are going to pick up our new 301bhg on Friday. The kids don't know yet, they are still mourning the sale of our pop-up.....boy will they be surprised. I can hear the back and forth now.......I'm sleeping there, No that's my spot, I don't want to sleep on the top, You mean we actually get to use the toilet? Why can't we sleep in the master bed? Sweet sweet summertime- the sound of crickets and my children. Keep us in your prayers. 
We'll post photos when we get back.








Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

cait305 said:


> We are going to pick up our new 301bhg on Friday. The kids don't know yet, they are still mourning the sale of our pop-up.....boy will they be surprised. I can hear the back and forth now.......I'm sleeping there, No that's my spot, I don't want to sleep on the top, You mean we actually get to use the toilet? Why can't we sleep in the master bed? Sweet sweet summertime- the sound of crickets and my children. Keep us in your prayers.
> We'll post photos when we get back.
> 
> 
> ...


They are going to be PROUD!!! My children Brag about our camper...........and since going to a rally.........now they brag about outbackers as well!!

Congrats!!! Where did you end up getting from..............fretz in Souderton? I bought mine from Camping world but used Fretz for warranty work.....First Class!!!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats! We're new Outback owners, too and my kids did the same thing .... they actually cried when the old pop-up was being towed away and snapping pictures for their scrapbook (they're 5). And their jaws literally dropped when we brought home our new trailer. We heard "this is OURS?" followed by "I get the top bunk" and "that's okay, my bed has it's own door" and "wow - look at this tub" and "look, mom, there's a refridgerator" and "do we really get to pee in there" - it went on and on for like an hour. We're taking her out this weekend on her maiden voyage and they are counting down the days (make that hours).

Again, congratulations! I'm sure they are going to love it! And when the kids are happy, it sure makes mom & dad happy!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats to both of you on the new rigs. My kids have loved the camping we have been doing for the past 4 years. we are looking forward to our 3 week vacation in august at the beach.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

From a pop-up to a 301. Nice


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


You just want to see the upgrades the newer ones have







ready to upgrade already? All the mods done


----------



## cait305 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


What is the 24 hour rule?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

cait305 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


What is the 24 hour rule?
[/quote]

You are already behind in getting the pictures posted of your new unit!!

We wanna see!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cait305 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


What is the 24 hour rule?
[/quote]

Just joking around with ya. There is no "rule"...however, we do like to see new Outbacks, so if you can post a picture that would be great.

To be clear...which model did you buy? You wrote "301bhg" but that isn't a real model number.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oooohhhh.............its a rule...............an "Oregon Camper" rule...........no consequences.........except long faces as we wait for pictures


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Oooohhhh.............its a rule...............an "Oregon Camper" rule...........no consequences.........except long faces as we wait for pictures


Yeah! So there OC! it IS a rule! and strictly enforced!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oooohhhh.............its a rule...............an "Oregon Camper" rule...........no consequences.........except long faces as we wait for pictures


Yeah! So there OC! it IS a rule! and strictly enforced!








[/quote]

Hey now...I got mine posted within the 24hr limit....from the Lakeshore parking lot no less!!!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm excited for you and your kids! Have fun, take lots of pictures and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with your new Outback - I'm sure the kids are gonna love it!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations!! You're going to love it.
Bunk Wars: My kids switched off on the top bunk--the kid on top stayed there for the entire camping season, then for the next camping season, the other kid got it. Then one year my son decided that he liked the lower bunk better and that was the end of that.








Have a great time!!
Cj


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Don't forget the 24hr rule on posting pictures....


Geez, I am really under the gun then aren't I......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes you are







unless you re working on a mod immediately and in that case we ll give you an extra 24 hrs ( but there better be a pic of the mod too)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Yes you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...


----------

